# SWAT



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Here are a couple pics from dinner after the Southwestern association of turners symposium in Waco tx this weekend. 

First is youthministerdan
Next is Seamus
Third is it's Virgil
And last is all of us


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

How many drinks did you have before taking that last photo ? arty::drink::hypnotized::biggrin:


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 28, 2010)

One of these years I need to make it over to SWAT and Texas.  Virgil keeps coming over to Arizona, I need to return the favor. He is Demoing again this year at The Desert Woodturning Roundup in Fed 2011. Last time I was in Texas was when I moved to AZ from MI in 1968, I think we drove though it :biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

ldb2000 said:
			
		

> How many drinks did you have before taking that last photo ? arty::drink::hypnotized::biggrin:



Remember, we are with a minister. He wouldn't let us drink!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

We are still sitting here at dinner. Anything i should say to any of the guys?


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

Then why are you all on the ceiling ? :biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of it's Virgil from last night's open discussion


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

Tell Seamus his PITH  pen is done and I need his address .


----------



## alphageek (Aug 28, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> We are still sitting here at dinner. Anything i should say to any of the guys?



Yeah... tell them to take away your iphone so you can enjoy real people instead of posting here!  arty:


----------



## kinggabby (Aug 28, 2010)

Tell them to stay away from Wichita Falls.... OOPS may be too late ok I know it is sorry.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 28, 2010)

Virgil looks like he CA'd his hands to his body :biggrin: Tell him to unglue them and start bidding on the auction pieces!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 28, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Then why are you all on the ceiling ? :biggrin:



Curtis never did know which end was up....Now we have proof!! :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 28, 2010)

ROTFLMAO, But so true:biggrin:





PR_Princess said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Then why are you all on the ceiling ? :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like y'all are having a lot of fun!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> ROTFLMAO, But so true:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The sad this is he is doing this from his phone and has no idea what we are talking about :biggrin:


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 28, 2010)

Please pass on my regards to Don and all the best for tomorrows demos...Darrell Eisner in Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 28, 2010)

Tell Dan the lathe is his and tell Don and Seamus hello 





MesquiteMan said:


> We are still sitting here at dinner. Anything i should say to any of the guys?


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Best wishes to all four of you and all the good people of SWAT.I hope y'all find and share some pen making innovations.....or at least a good steak joint

Curtis, are you using Forum Runner right now?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2010)

They won't take any of my money blank pens as payment...one even has 3 picts of benjamin...thats' $300 right? We actually didn't stay for the auction and banquet...more fun talking around the table at El Chicos.
Adios,
Don



PenWorks said:


> Virgil looks like he CA'd his hands to his body :biggrin: Tell him to unglue them and start bidding on the auction pieces!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow! Thank God I am finally on my way home! That Don Ward is wearing me out! I thought he was supposed to be some sort of an expert! Heck, he was even asking me how to drill pen blanks.  He also told me his favorite kind of finish was friction finish! 

Seriously, we had a great time! as always, another good group of folks brought together by IAP!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Darrell. I still have some shredded Canadian currency blanks to send to you. Now that my demo tour:biggrin::biggrin: is over for a few months I will have time to get them in the mail.
Don



scotian12 said:


> Please pass on my regards to Don and all the best for tomorrows demos...Darrell Eisner in Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

PenMan1 said:
			
		

> Best wishes to all four of you and all the good people of SWAT.I hope y'all find and share some pen making innovations.....or at least a good steak joint
> 
> Curtis, are you using Forum Runner right now?



Yes, I am using forum runner and Dragon dictation so that I do not have to text and drive.

Here is proof that I am currently driving!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Photos*

Here are some pics from my camera:

   1. Collin Nelsen (Kallenshaan woods)
   2. Ken Nelsen (Kallenshaan woods)
   3. Curtis and Don at the "Hands on PenTurning area" (Hosted by Don Ward)
   4. Don Ward (its virgil)
   5. Lyle Jameison
   6. Seamus, Dan, Don, and Curtis (El Chico's, Waco)


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2010)

That's friction polish. And, Curtis admitted tonight he has polyester resin in his shop. Dawn, he is coming around to the other side! The fumes must be getting to him.:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
don



MesquiteMan said:


> Wow! Thank God I am finally on my way home! That Don Ward is wearing me out! I thought he was supposed to be some sort of an expert! Heck, he was even asking me how to drill pen blanks.  He also told me his favorite kind of finish was friction finish!
> 
> Seriously, we had a great time! as always, another good group of folks brought together by IAP!


----------



## kinggabby (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like ya'll were working on the fiction polish or putting the polish on your fiction LoL


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

its_virgil said:
			
		

> That's friction polish. And, Curtis admitted tonight he has polyester resin in his shop. Dawn, he is coming around to the other side! The fumes must be getting to him.:biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> don



Yeah yeah yeah tell the whole story Don Ward! Yes, I have one or two PR blanks in my shop but I certainly do not have the abominable liquid PR in my shop!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Seriously, I had a great time! Thank you so much Don for asking me to come help you with the pen turning discussion last night!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry Curtis. My brain heard you say you had PR in your shop and it must have blocked out the work blank during the premature celebration. I check my sources and Curtis did say he had a couple of PR blanks in his shop. He is trying to get the shine on those urathane blanks to match the PR shine.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



MesquiteMan said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2010)

I too can vouch for it! I heard the man admit it! First stage is denial Curtis!:redface:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 28, 2010)

The really cool thing about PR is that even if you goof, you still get a free "high" from the fumes. In today's economy and with beer prices, a brother will take a free "buzz" where he can get one

Is it my imagination or is the economy getting worse and at the same time beer prices are rising? Something is really wrong here!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Curtis, I appreciate your concern for safety by using the Dragon speech program instead of texting while driving. However, take iPhone pictures while driving, may negate the whole safety factor of using speech/text software


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2010)

*smack*

:biggrin:I think Don passed out from exhaustion for running smack, remote control in one hand and glasses in the other, and snoring! Priceless!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Wake him up!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2010)

I did, I have this thing i do to my wife when she is passed out on the couch in that moment when your just about to fall off a cliff, and I make a fart sound which startles the hell out of her, she jumps, almost falling to the floor. Well, I turned around in my chair just a few minutes ago cuz i could hear some snoring, and the pic above is what i saw, so I thought that I would try out my cruelty on a new victim! Low and behold, Don jumped! LMAO, I guess you had to be here to appreciate it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 28, 2010)

Watch out ppl! HE's Back up to defend himself


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2010)

He did it to me twice. :biggrin:  I am off to bed. G'night. Long dayu tomorrow.
Lights out.
don



seamus7227 said:


> I did, I have this thing i do to my wife when she is passed out on the couch in that moment when your just about to fall off a cliff, and I make a fart sound which startles the hell out of her, she jumps, almost falling to the floor. Well, I turned around in my chair just a few minutes ago cuz i could hear some snoring, and the pic above is what i saw, so I thought that I would try out my cruelty on a new victim! Low and behold, Don jumped! LMAO, I guess you had to be here to appreciate it.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2010)

I too had a great time. Thanks for coming to Waco and helping. thanks for staying over had helping in the hands on area all day today and teaching me how to drill blanks and use CA for a finish. It really does work.  I appreciate the help with my pen making skills and with the hands on area. I always enjoy visiting with you...your blanks look NICE!

good night and ...
do a good turn daily! (Curtis, Seamus, and Dan did many good turns today)
Don


Thanks also to Seamus and YMD (Youth minister Dan) for helping also. We had a great time.





MesquiteMan said:


> Seriously, I had a great time! Thank you so much Don for asking me to come help you with the pen turning discussion last night!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Home sweet home . 2 1/2 hours of driving. Not too bad to see some good IAP friends!


----------



## el_d (Aug 29, 2010)

Amen!!   Every-one!

And Curtis nice Daisy Dukes!!     :biggrin:   :bulgy-eyes:

Carp!!!   Ill probably be banned......


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you think Curtis looked at his photos he posted yet???  :biggrin:


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 29, 2010)

Curtis probably could not tell that it was upside down if he was on the IAP from his iphone.

Great group of guys.... and had a great time showing people how to turn pens, most for the first time!

Dan


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 29, 2010)

el_d said:


> Amen!!   Every-one!
> 
> And Curtis nice Daisy Dukes!!     :biggrin:   :bulgy-eyes:
> 
> Carp!!!   Ill probably be banned......



couldn't have said it any better!!!:biggrin: LMAO Sorry Curtis, the man has a point


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 29, 2010)

I too will say Thank you first and foremost to Don Ward (its_virgil) for inviting me to go with him to the SWAT. What better than to spend a weekend with good friends doing what we enjoy most, Woodturning. I would also like to thank Craig and his employees from WoodWorld out of Dallas, Tx for generously donating so many supplies to help the "Hands on penturning" area. Thanks to (youthministerDan) for his help and patient with the many people that stopped by, including the lady that scalped herself(funny in hindsight, but not at the time I'm sure!) Ask Don and Dan if anyone is curious, I happened to have stepped away for the moment when it happened. Lots of thanks to Curtis for sacrificing his time with family to hang out from Friday afternoon till Saturday night with us. Good Times!! I encourage everyone who couldnt attend this year, to make arrangements now to do so next year! Its a blast.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 29, 2010)

Home sweet home...no place like home.  It was an excellent symposium. The unofficial count was 720...not pens made but attendance at the symposium.:biggrin:  

Thanks to Curtis, Seamus, YMD (youth minister Dan) and Keith Longnekker for the excellent help. I could not have handled it by myself. I would estimate there were 100+ pens made and most were first time pens.  We had blanks cut and drilled for a couple of kits. Kits were purchased from vendors and we helped with the pen making process.

Thanks also to Craig and WoodworldTx for donating the blanks (afzelia xlay), sandpaper, finishing supplies and loaning us most of the tools we used....plus selling the kits and other turning supplies and tools for a nice show discount....

BTW...I'm ready for next year. The 100+ blanks Seamus and I cut and drilled were left in my shop at home. We had to hustle early Friday morning to get more cut and drilled before the pen area opened. Curtis called thurs evening and I told him what I had done and Curtis brought us some of his Tx wood blanks cut and drilled...he did them thurs evening. Thanks for that extra duty Curtis.

Thanks one more time for all of the help.
They all did several good turns for 3 days.
Don


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2010)

I also forgot to thank Ken Nelsen at Kallenshaan woods for providing the free engraving on the pens that everyone turned while at the hands on area. Overall, I had an excellent time and learned alot from everything, hopefully it will give me a better understanding next year of being better prepared and in reminding Don to make sure we bring all of our supplies,lol


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 30, 2010)

It really was a great weekend. Friday was a pretty busy day but for the most part on Saturday and Sunday we were constant from open to calo with people actually waiting for a lathe to open up in order to turn. 

Contact me and I will tell you why I think that the lady got her hair caught in the lathe....she might have been daydreaming ....what do you think seamus? just kidding. I was suprised that we only had one person glue their fingers together.

We keep thinking of more people to thank...like was said earlier...
First and foremost Woodworld (who sponsored our booth)
Kallenshaan 
Starbond
One Wood tool (or something like that...they let us try out those awesome tools)
The gentleman from Dallas who let us use one of his lathes, grinder and some other tools.
And especially Don and his club for their turning stuff and for inviting me also.

Once again ...a great weekend and experience!

Thanks everyone,
YMD..


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 30, 2010)

I forgot to thank Ken and Colin who own Kallenshaan Woods. They were vendors with their  incredible laser inlay kits. They brought their laser and engraved names on all of the pens made in the hands on area. A big THANK YOU to Kallenshaan Woods for their generosity.

The tools Dan mentioned were furnished by Craig Jackson and Easy Wood Tools. We were furnished two easy roughers and two easy finishers...the smaller ones for pens. The tools are incredible and all of those who used them had only good things to say. Thanks Craig for making these tools available.

Thanks to John Solberg for lending us his Jet mini lathe, grinder, and a few tools.

Do a good turn daily!
Don 



YouthMinisterDan said:


> We keep thinking of more people to thank...like was said earlier...
> First and foremost Woodworld (who sponsored our booth)
> Kallenshaan
> Starbond
> ...


----------

